# PorterCable Jointer(PC160JT)-worth buying? Can a 29" bed be made accurate w/ stands?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

*Can a 29" Jointer (PorterCable PC160JT) w/ stands be made as accurate as a 46" one?*

Hello All,
I am contemplating buying a PC160JT, but am on the fence. Anyone have some wisdom to share to buy it or not buy it? 

Can a jointer that small be made accurate by using shop stands?

Are there other alternatives I should consider? I am short on space. 

I like it for the following reasons:


I can go to Lowes and buy it. I can return it if it is a disaster.
It's $250
I have a very small shop and I could fit a floor jointer, but just barely. This I could easily put out of the way when not in use.
The alternatives are few and expensive. The next cheapest one is around $400 for a Jet tool w/ equally bad reviews...then $500+shipping for a Rigid or Grizzly floor-standing model, both which look great. Harbor freight stopped selling jointers for some reasons, so I can't even consider them.
I hesitate for the following reasons.


Small bed
It got pretty bad reviews (3 stars)
Since Porter Cable was bought, I am aware they're now cheapo versions of DeWalt and I have not been impressed with their benchtop tools
Aluminum table instead of cast-iron.
I have a small shop in my basement. I'd like to get a jointer, but I don't see a lot of options. Amazon will sell me machines I have never seen for very high cost (yeah $400 is cheap for a jointer, but it still is expensive for my hobby). 

I was going to hook it up to a miter saw stand, a 4' DWX724(



) and line up the material supports to extend the bed a bit under the hopes it may compensate for the small bed on larger boards. 

Is this a fool's errand? 

Can I make a 29" jointer accurate enough to compete with a 40" floor jointer with adjustable stands and rollers? or will this tangibly affect my ability to get a straight edge on a board? I usually work with boards at 4', but may go as big as 6'. I was hoping to clean up edges off semi-rough lumber (the stuff sold at Rockler) after it's been cut on a table or circular saw. If I could make this tool do an adequate job, it's the perfect size and cost.

Since most of you reading this are more experienced and wiser than I am, perhaps you could provide some advice?

Thanks!
Steven


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

For that price I would watch Craigslist and get a full size jointer. You'll end up doing it any way so save yourself the trouble now:thumbsup:.


I know this because its how I started out but I was given the delta model of that jointer design and it still didn't work out as I hoped.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I picked up one of those from craigslist almost new for about $45.00 - The guy who sold it was pissed about the fence being cheap and he couldnt get it accurate, which I was able to do it with some work and headaches. 

I am still trying to learn to use it (never owned one before), but i can say the short table is annoying. If you are going to spend the money to buy a new one, check craigslist to get a better used one.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I used one which Delta makes for about 5 years. My son in-law let me use his. I bought one from Menards with a granite bed. It is just as cheap but it works. I keep my board lengths not more than 6'. It has a longer bed, it was being discontinued so I made sure I bought as many replacement knives as possible. If you limit your board length to nothing more than 40" you will be OK.


----------



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply gentlemen. My biggest concern is the size. The pain is less about cost and more about being able to walk safely in my workshop. After all, I could just endure a hit to the wallet and cut costs in other ways.

I have looked at the postings on CL in Boston....some of the jointers are nice, but they are large. 

I'll repost to another thread. I think I asked too many things in the last forum. 

If I had space, absolutely, I'd buy a $100 full sized jointer on CL and fix it up and try and get all the rust off (I don't know if it's a mass-hole thing, but folks here don't seem to take too good care of the tools they're selling). 

However, I really wish I could buy a 46" jointer like the Grizzly G0452P (http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-46-Jointer-with-Mobile-Base-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0452P) in a benchtop version so I could place it over a my planer or store lumber or tools underneath it....although I should be careful what I wish for. If that thing ships at 270lbs, I am sure most of it isn't the packaging and the stand. Maybe a cast iron jointer is just too heavy to move out of position when you're done with it. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

JavaGeek said:


> Thanks for the reply gentlemen. My biggest concern is the size. The pain is less about cost and more about being able to walk safely in my workshop. After all, I could just endure a hit to the wallet and cut costs in other ways.
> 
> I have looked at the postings on CL in Boston....some of the jointers are nice, but they are large.
> 
> ...


A cast iron jointer is NOT too difficult to move to work and then store. I have an old 6" Craftsman. It is on wheels and is normally stored against the wall. 

When I need to use it I roll it out and then roll it back. There is room underneath to store other items if needed. It sits to the right of my car in the garage. No reason to open that car door when the vehicle is in the garage.

George


----------

